# Small Shop - One Mobile Base; Many Tool Toppers?



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. I don't even know how to ask this question. I have a vision to clamp my 13" DeWalt Planer onto a portable mounting base when I need it; however, when I don't need it, I'm thinking it would be cool to wheel it over to it's storage cabinet and slide it into its "dock" so it's out of the way, thereby freeing-up a roller base. I am also thinking that I can mount other tools, like a bench grinder, the same way. Have any of you done anything like this? How about flip-around table mounts? Any other ideas? *Can you please share pics?* As always, thanks so much! -Rich


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Rich,

I mounted my Dewalt planer on a Kreg router table base. I do occasionally take it off and use the cart for other purposes. For the money it is extremely robust. Solid as a rock. I have three of them... two as router tables and one I use for the planer cart. The best deal I've found on casters is from Grizzly. I put on the 4" rubber double brake ones all around. Locking just two wheels does the trick.

Good luck on your project...










Planer wheeled out of the way in the corner...


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Kerry. Actually, what I'm really looking for is the "docking station" ... where do you all keep your bench-top tools when they're not mounted on the mobile base? I'm thinking a pantry-like cabinet to slide the planer into ... and the portable grinder (mounted on a piece of plywood), and a benchtop sander, and a ... Does this make sense? Thanks so much for your idea. I already bought the DeWalt Mobile Base made for the DW735 (it's considerably smaller than the Kreg) but I'll be considering Kreg stands from this point forward. ;-) So, do any of you have a cabinet you store mounted tools in?


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah... misunderstood ya. I would still go with a table and wheels as shown. You still have a second shelf below that too for whatever. Then make a stacking rack for the other tools against the wall or put it on wheels as well. Most bench top tools have mounting holes in their bases, you could either drill holes in the top of the cart and drop bolts thru, or mount all the tools on their own bases with lift handles and just clamp it to the cart...? Moving that planer on and off though doesn't sound fun to me. Thats why mine stays put where it is. Sounds like a fun project. Get busy!


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Kerry, I just came back to post that I found what I was looking for in Wood Magazine, Issue 179, October 2007, "Bench Tool System" ... I don't know if I'm explaining this well, but it's basically a tower of vertically adjustable rails onto which you can slide bench-top tools that are pre-mounted on trays (removable shelves). When you need the grinder, you slide its tray/shelf out and set it onto your mobile base. To put it away, take it off the mobile base and return it to its slot. The pic shows a benchtop grinder, sander, scroll saw and compound miter saw ... the sides are pegboard, but the frame is milled 2x4 construction on locking rollers. If anyone has made anything like this, I'd still love to see pics of your work. When I get around to making mine, I'll be sure to post. Thanks! -Rich


----------



## BeBob (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Rich... Please do post the pics. I know exactly what you mean because I am in the middle of building my small workshop and I have planned to do the the same, so woul;d love to see the results. 
Also, my workbench will be the part of the benchtop & cabinets(same height and width) which will run along one wall (I'll wheel it out when needed) and it will be set up to double up as a gluing clamping station. My Wood lathe is to be bolted to the undside of the hinged benchtop (to be flipped out when needed... like the old singer sewing machine cabinets) and the top of the same benchtop will be my mitre saw and fences. Neccessity really is the mother of invention!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

best picture I could find of the old 'tool dock' system.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

riffin-rich said:


> Hello everyone. I don't even know how to ask this question. I have a vision to clamp my 13" DeWalt Planer onto a portable mounting base when I need it; however, when I don't need it, I'm thinking it would be cool to wheel it over to it's storage cabinet and slide it into its "dock" so it's out of the way, thereby freeing-up a roller base. I am also thinking that I can mount other tools, like a bench grinder, the same way. Have any of you done anything like this? How about flip-around table mounts? Any other ideas? *Can you please share pics?* As always, thanks so much! -Rich


Hi Rich:

I have something similar in my shop. But, _everything_ is on casters. I have 9 modules, one for each of specific tools -- planer, drill press, drum sander, clamps, radial arm saw, metal topped for mechanical work, router table, tool chest and scrap wood bin. Then the jointer and table saw are both on their own casters and the bandsaw gets a ride around on a hand truck. I'm working on creating multiple tops for my router table but other things are higher priority for the moment.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...4d1272883113t-router-plans-table-portrait.jpg


----------



## jgmd7h3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Rich, I like your idea of a docking station. Am looking forward to see how this post ends up. I am more specifically interested in how you like your Dewalt Planer. I am almost ready to buy one but would like real world input on how it works and what does not. Thanks..... Jim


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Everyone, please forgive me for reposting this from a different thread but I just wanted to be sure to thank you ... I continue to look forward to your contributions to each of my threads. Thank you so much for being so helpful! Sorry I'm a pain in the rear-end with all of my questions ... I'm a bit needy as I'm trying to learn "everything that you guys have learned over your lifetimes from the confines of my couch over a few short weeks." Silly, I know, but I'm doing the reading thing while I wait for all of my toys to arrive. I want to keep reading before I play. ;-) Thanks again! -Rich


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

My router table is now on its own cabinet table with casters the table weighs in at about 80 lbs. so it will stay on there most of the time.... I did have a board made that fit on sawhorses with bolt holes each for a different bench tool but have since sold some of them and the others are on rolling equipment of some sort and my miter compound is kinda in the middle of work bench along one wall with a cut down section so that the top of saw is even with the rest of table ... Even my drill press is on a base I made with casters as I have to always move things around in my small shop ....I hope this helps in some way


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

papawd said:


> My router table is now on its own cabinet table with casters the table weighs in at about 80 lbs. so it will stay on there most of the time.... I did have a board made that fit on sawhorses with bolt holes each for a different bench tool but have since sold some of them and the others are on rolling equipment of some sort and my miter compound is kinda in the middle of work bench along one wall with a cut down section so that the top of saw is even with the rest of table ... Even my drill press is on a base I made with casters as I have to always move things around in my small shop ....I hope this helps in some way


Warren:

Pictures please. My shop is also on casters and I'm dying to see what you've done with yours'.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

On page four of the current issue of Shop Notes (vol. 20 issue 116, March/April 2011) is exactly what you are talking about. I am thinking of building something similar for my bench grinder and some other tools that are not in constant use.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a link to the plans from Wood magazine...

plans are a pay to play thing, but the picture should give you guys a pretty good idea.

Bench-tool System Woodworking Plan


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

*To save space for my bench top tools*

I made a stand on casters for four of my bench top power tools that the top rotates. The design is mine but not the idea. Someone sold something similar years ago. I think it may have been Sears. The hand wheel on the front tightens to lock the top in place. I also put a simple pin through the frame to do the same thing. You really don't need the hand wheel. The photos are self explanatory.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Measure the size of the 3/4" plywood base needed for the largest tool you want to "swap", for example: 18 x 24" for a thickness planer. Build an open front cabinet using 3/4" plywood for the sides and back with 1 x 2" cleats to support the tools. Glue and screw for added strength Make all your tool bases the same size; you can also use a base as a storage shelf. Build a mobile stand to accept your base's.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Wow John, that is a nice set up you have there! *


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Don't ever feel sorry for asking questions! That's how most of Us learn! I asked some of My questions from My Dad over 40 Yrs ago, That's what We do. The thing i sugest is to post in the proper places> More folks will see, and the Moderator will not move them riffin-rich's question.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> *Wow John, that is a nice set up you have there! *


Thank you Lee,

I'm cramped for space. My shop is in my garage. All of my machines are on wheels to make room for the cars. I wanted to come up with something to save much needed bench top space. It's great, four bench top tools in the space of one!


----------



## Pengeek (Apr 28, 2011)

page 52 of the april 2011 "Best Ever Home Shop Ideas" magazine (Special edition of Wood Magazine) has plans for what you are talking about.


because I am new to this forum, and have not done 10 posts yet, I am not permitted to put the link. (i tried). that being said... if you go to 

woodstore..net/besy.html that should get it for you.(make sure you put in the www)


*or go to woodstore.net and under search put in the words/ bench tool system. 
that should do it.
Peter*


----------

